# Columbia Pictures gives the go-ahead to remake "The Karate Kid"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

According to Variety's website,a new version of 1984's "The Karate Kid" will begin filming next year in Beijing,China and other cities.
10 year old Jaden Smith has been tapped to play the starring role.
If you don't recognize the kid's name,his father happens to be an actor named Will Smith.

http://www.variety.com/VR1117995614.html


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure what I think about that. I dont think it is a movie that needs remade anytime soon.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

It was a classic on its own, no need to ruin its legacy!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The only thing Hollywood can do, or is willing to try, is remaking old ideas. Every movie, TV show, or comic book ever made is being looked at for a remake, but no new ideas allowed.

All of the GOOD movies come from indie studios/directors, at least until they too become part of the Hollywood machine and end up doing remakes.

The music business is much the same. No one is willing to risk any money on anything new, and yet they are surprised when revenues fall.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank goodness noone is considering remaking Manos: The Hands of Fate or anything dealing with Fu Manchu.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bad idea.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

:eek2: :eek2: 

No thank you.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have only one word to say about this:

:nono2: *NO!*:nono2:

What is with the movie and tv studios lately that they have to try to remake every popular old movie or TV show more current just leave them alone the originals are fine and they dont need to be remade!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Also heard somewhere(not sure where) that they might remake Flashdance with Zac Efron.

Just scary


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Sweep the leg on this remake. :nono2:


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Should they have "Swept the Leg" on the remake of Batman?
Or should they cancel the next attempt at Superman?
How about the Bond stories they keep re-doing?
Or Transformers (yah, that is stretch since it went from Animation to Live Action)
Or the BSG TV Series?

If the script/story is good.
If the cast is good
If the director is good

Then it could turn out to be a good movie.
If it turns out to be a bad one, like "The Next Karate Kid"
No one will watch it, and will continue to watch the original one.

And even if it does turn out to be good, it is not like they are going to instantly replace your DVD copy of the original Karate Kid

And yes, the writers are running out of truely unique ideas.
Everything now is some sort of remake, rewrite of classic story lines.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> What is with the movie and tv studios lately that they have to try to remake every popular old movie or TV show more current just leave them alone the originals are fine and they dont need to be remade!


Hollywood only wants to greenlight projects that can guarentee a return. Remakes are considered a safe bet, because they will have a built-in audience. Rarely are the studios willing to take a chance, which is why most of the best movies come from the independents.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> I have only one word to say about this:
> 
> :nono2: *NO!*:nono2:
> 
> What is with the movie and TV studios lately that they have to try to remake every popular old movie or TV show more current just leave them alone the originals are fine and they don't need to be remade!


Yeah, let's remake ET, and while were at, it's been 30 years, time for a remake of Episode IV: A New Hope.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Fontano said:


> Should they have "Swept the Leg" on the remake of Batman?


Yes. Burton + Keaton = Classic!!! (Bat Begins was just ok, Dark Knight was great, but it was a sequel wouldn't you say?)



> Or should they cancel the next attempt at Superman?


Sequel, no problem, remake the origin, no thanks.



> How about the Bond stories they keep re-doing?


Sequel? Again, no problem.



> Or Transformers (yah, that is stretch since it went from Animation to Live Action)


It is a stretch, but I'll give you that one. 



> Or the BSG TV Series?


Hmmm, I guess you have me there. However, while the original has a special place in my heart, it was pretty bad which leads me to this:



> If the script/story is good.
> If the cast is good
> If the director is good


Then leave it the heck alone!! 



> Then it could turn out to be a good movie.
> If it turns out to be a bad one, like "The Next Karate Kid"
> No one will watch it, and will continue to watch the original one.


Perhaps.



> And even if it does turn out to be good, it is not like they are going to instantly replace your DVD copy of the original Karate Kid


Ok.



> And yes, the writers are running out of truely unique ideas.
> Everything now is some sort of remake, rewrite of classic story lines.


I agree, and that's what is sad.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> It was a classic on its own, no need to ruin its legacy!


That seems to be the 'IN' thing. Let's take a classic (Movie, Song, TV Show, etc.) and just remake it. Proves to me that the entertainment industry has become quite lazy and I am glad I got out of it when I did...


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Why remake a classic like the Karate Kid?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Without Mr. Miyagi? (Pat Morita) Not sure this can be done..:nono:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What puzzles me is that there are some really good short stories and novels published in the past 10 years that could be made into movies and I really have to believe there are some original scripts floating around that are already excellent work.

Movie production was at one time considered "risky" but generally profitable. Surely someone could find a suitable 21st Century vehicle for Jaden Smith, incorporating martial arts and philosophical thought without remaking a classic and without taking too great a risk.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sequels are OK. They rarely do better than the first film. Remakes, on the other hand, will always be compared to the original version by those who have seen it. Has anyone seen a remade or "re imagined" movie and liked it more than the original. The _In Laws _remake stunk. I do like the _Parent Trap_ remake.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo,AP & Reuters:

Filming began last weekend in Beijing,China for this project.

*Kung Fu Kid* appears to be the current working title for the movie.

Jackie Chan will play the wise kung-fu master in the film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/jackie-chan-jaden-smith-start-39karate-kid39-remake-ap


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

There are more remakes being made now than in the past, but people don't realize just how many movies from the past were remakes.

The 1941 Humphrey Bogart "Maltese Falcon" was the third version of that movie, and no one remembers the other two. The classic "Wizard of Oz" was the fourth version of that story, I believe.

I'm not saying remakes are always better and originals are always forgotten, just that there have always been lots of remakes.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"Ben Hur" and "The Ten Commandments" were remakes of silent movies that are now considered classics.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Straight to DVD


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

They're giving it a lot of publicity. I'm pretty sure it'll be at a theatre near you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to agree that remakes get a bad rap just for bad rapping sake sometimes.... especially when you consider many "classics" noted above were remakes themselves.

Also worth noting that many stories have already been told, so creating entirely new stories is very difficult because there is so much history to compare to...

All that said, though, I don't see the point in remaking some stories. Jackie Chan perks my interest up a bit..... but otherwise I'm lukewarm to a new interpretation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just got back from seeing the movie

- This movie doesn't replace the original, but it also doesn't try to.
- The core story, and a lot of the sub-stories are similar... but they do modernize them and do a very good job of telling them in just enough of a different way
- The address this is Kung Foo not Karate in the movie in a pretty straight forward fashion.
- The cinematography in China was just amazing.
- The soundtrack is pretty good as well.

The movie is by far NOT dominated by Martial Arts. 
IMHO, I disagree with some of the paid for reviewers, when they said there wasn't a bond formed between Mr. Han and Dre.... It obviously isn't the same as Daniel and Mr. Miagi (sp?)... but Mr. Han != Mr. Miagi and Dre is certainly not Daniel

There are multiple references to the original, and a couple subtle ones... that I would be interested if anyone else picks up on. I am interested in the extended DVD's to see if one scene is taken just a bit farther, that would tie it to the original

It is a tad bit on the long side... 2hours 20 minutes, and there are a couple scenes I can do without... but they are not that bad. 

There is only one part of the movie that has any type of "language" in it, and it fits into the story.

Thumbs up....
If you like the original, you will like this one.
If you didn't like the original, give this one a chance if you like the story at least.

I look forward to a sequal on this one... and it would probably be an original story. It can't be a remake of Karate Kid II... mostly because most of the story line from that one, was incorporated into this one.


Now I am juiced up... Black Belt testing (2nd Degree) on Saturday... and The Last Airbender movie in 3 weeks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

djlong said:


> "Ben Hur" and "The Ten Commandments" were remakes of silent movies that are now considered classics.


Granted, but there's a huge difference between a silent film and a "talkie".

The Karate Kid wasn't a movie that needed or would gain anything from new technology. Few if any special effects were/are needed.

This remake is being done simply to cash in.

I agree - it shouldn't have been very hard to find an original script that incorporated the desired elements without having been a direct remake of TKK.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> Granted, but there's a huge difference between a silent film and a "talkie".
> 
> The Karate Kid wasn't a movie that needed or would gain anything from new technology. Few if any special effects were/are needed.
> 
> ...


As someone that did see it... they make an original script, taking the desired elements. It isn't a direct remake of the movie.

And there was little "new" technology in this movie. And to me was an honestly refreshing movie.. .because of that fact, because it wasn't over done with technology and CG and other items.

As a student and soon to be instructor in a Martial Arts school.. the remake to me was more then just "cashing in".... watching the martial arts in the original makes me laugh... and laugh a lot.

The Martial Arts done in this update, were fantastic and extremely well done.
Nearly 30 year old movies, do at times need to be redone and modernized so the new generation can relate to the core story of the movie.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wax on....wax off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not knocking anyone else... but Jackie Chan is why I would even consider this movie.

Too bad they couldn't call it "The Kung Fu Kid" since they don't seem to be pretending it is about Karate, except for the movie title.

I'll give it a shot when it hits the pay channels.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not knocking anyone else... but Jackie Chan is why I would even consider this movie.
> 
> Too bad they couldn't call it "The Kung Fu Kid" since they don't seem to be pretending it is about Karate, except for the movie title.
> 
> I'll give it a shot when it hits the pay channels.


From what I've read it's primarily in the American release that it's called Karate Kid, many other countries it is called Kung Fu Kid.


----------

